
ASUS Z390 Motherboards Automatically Push Software into Your Windows Install - walterbell
https://www.techpowerup.com/248827/asus-z390-motherboards-automatically-push-software-into-your-windows-installation
======
slededit
If you don’t trust ASUS then don’t buy their motherboard. Their code is
already loading microcode onto your CPU and booting with UEFI.

Given you have to trust them anyways why not just put the drivers right on the
motherboard FLASH.

